# Humana OB Global Package



## amjordan (Jul 7, 2009)

Has anyone been successful in getting in writing Humana's OB Global Package?  I have been trying for over 6 months now and have had no success, which is proving very counter productive for our claims specialists.  It was actually very easy to get this information from most of the other national carriers, as they have them posted on their website or a simple call to the Provider Rep solved the problem.  If anyone has any advice or a contact, your help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## joanne000 (Jan 27, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone ever found the Humana OB GYN Guidelines.  I am in the same boat. We are receiving recoupements for confirmation of pregnancy appt and OB hospital consults.  Please help!

Joanne Thompson CPC
Billing Manager 
Mt Auburn OB GYN Associates, Inc.
joannem@mtauburnobgyn.com


----------

